# Female Golden available in Thorndale, TX



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/posts/1385946024795537:0



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*gorgeous*

I'm SENDING her to a friend in Dallas, Jenn.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I'm SENDING her to a friend in Dallas, Jenn.




Thanks Karen. I also reached out to the Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance in Dallas/Ft worth area. I'm not sure where Thorndale is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh boy, what a sweetheart!!! Hope someone steps up for her....heartbreaking....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She is so beautiful, but looks so sad, keeping everything crossed she gets the home she deserves.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Poor baby seems so sad. This is down around the Austin area. I will see if the Houston GR rescue group can take her.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

puddles everywhere said:


> Poor baby seems so sad. This is down around the Austin area. I will see if the Houston GR rescue group can take her.




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*



jennretz said:


> Thanks Karen. I also reached out to the Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance in Dallas/Ft worth area. I'm not sure where Thorndale is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I googled Thorndale and it seems it's 123 miles from Dallas. Hope they take her. Haven't heard from my friend there yet. Her friend is looking for a female rescue.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I heard back from Gold Ribbon Rescue in Austin, TX. They are on stand-by for this golden. The owner has a potential family and they want to talk to them first. I think this gal will be taken care of regardless.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

She is beautiful and her eyes do look sad. I hope the family has found a good home for her.


----------

